# Partage Familiale



## Akelodeon (17 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

Je suis vraiment perdu avec le partage familiale. En effet, j'ai partagé mon iCloud avec mon compagnon mais il n'a pas accès aux applications ou même à mes abonnements (Apple TV+, Apple Music). 

Je confirme qu'il figure bien dans la partie partage familiale dans mon iCloud.

Quelqu'un pourrait me donner la marche à suivre?

Même les applications achetés sur l'app store, il doit payer s'il veut les télécharger.

En vous remerciant pour l'aide que vous allez pouvoir me fournir.

Cordialement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (17 Avril 2020)

Bonjour, 
L’impossibilité de se connecter à Apple Music est normale si tu n’as pas d’abonnement familial à Apple Music.
Pour les apps, il faut aller dans l’App Store > Achats et sélectionner en haut à gauche le menu déroulant les achats.
Tu sélectionnes ensuite « l’acheteur » et tu peux choisir ce que tu veux installer, télécharger ...


----------



## Akelodeon (17 Avril 2020)

Bonjour Oyapoque,

Je te remercie. J'ai vu pour les apps.

Pour AppleMusic, à suivre... J'attends un peu encore.

Cordialement.


----------

